# Problema conexion portatil-TV con VGA-RCA(RGB) respectivamente



## pamasesoes (Ago 9, 2008)

Muy buenas, tengo un problema al realizar una conexion desde el portatil a la television. La tarjeta de video es una ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT y solo tiene una salida VGA para un monitor externo. Mi idea es conectarlo a la TV en un momento dado. Me ha costado pero al fin encontre un cable de VGA a RCA, el tipo de RCA es por componentes RGB. La TV tiene 2 entradas HDMI, dos por euroconector, 1 por RCA (RGB) y 1 por RCA (video compuesto y sonido estereo). Pues bien, segun he estado informaciónrmandome, con lo que tengo deberia conseguirlo conectando al RCA por componentes. Pues bien he estado probando y la respuesta que me da la television al extender el escritorio del portatil, es "video no soportado".

Mi pregunta es, ¿donde esta el problema?, estuve probando con diferentes resoluciones y cambiando el nivel de colores desde el ordenador pero nada y aparte me hubiera extrañado que fuera por algo asi dado que es una television nueva y en su dia conecte otro ordenador a la television vieja con cualquier resolucion y nivel de colores.

¿Alguien tiene idea?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 9, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/126604/
Tienes otra opción.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pamasesoes (Ago 10, 2008)

He estado buscando algo mas de información dado que no soy muy entendido en todo esto y he notado que el cable que estoy usando es YCbCr y que en los conectores de la television pone YPbPr, segun he podido leer, la información que transmiten es la misma pero una en progresivo y otra en entrelazado, ¿puede ser este el problema?, si es asi, ¿hay alguna manera facil para pasar de uno a otro?

Gracias


----------

